# HR34 Genie, 0x067E - Issues/Discussion



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

This is the official Issues and Discussion thread for HR34, version 0x067E

Release notes: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=213493

_We ask that you keep polite and focused within this thread, and post as much detail as possible. If your receiver is set up for network issue reporting, please post the key generated by the receiver.

Being part of the DBSTalk community means working together to help each other document issues and come up with solutions. While everyone gets upset from time to time, this is not the appropriate place for vents or rants. All off-topic posts and discussion will be deleted.

Thanks!_


----------



## Datagg (May 17, 2009)

Happened approximately 2:30AM AZ time. Big download... Took awhile. System is much quicker.... Lag issues seem almost gone. Just caught it as i was heading to bed.... Quick look seems encouraging.
Everything is more smooth period. My pause and not starting up seems to be gone, yet that happens more random. Couldn't get that to happen though flipping around stations. Will see more later but things looking better for sure at this point.


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

Didn't notice the download until picture disappeared just after startup, this morn. RBR and all seems smooth. Download @ 2:19 AM, usual time.


Most irksome need-to-fix still hasn't happened: disappearing audio when Dolby ON during SD broadcasts. Otherwise, seems OK.


----------



## Jacob Braun (Oct 6, 2011)

I've had this for about a week, and I've noticed it's come up with a DVR buffer when powering it on for me every time. I don't have any C31s in my setup.


----------



## mdpeterman (Oct 24, 2009)

Well I am not sure if this is because of this update the the first episode of Hell's Kitchen tonight recorded black. And I found out why. It tried recording Channel 5 WNYW from New York city. Im in Columbus OH so it should have recorded 28. I have Hell's kitchen as a smart search. How would it even find that channel. Its frustrating to come home and find a worthless recording.


----------



## Datagg (May 17, 2009)

Lag, non responsive remote is definitely gone on my unit thus far. Pause, resume, play issues have ceased to act up also... yet will need to wait a few days for confirmation on that as that particular issue is random and increases as time goes on.

Thus far im really pleased though.... They finally got an update that makes me give Kudos.


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

mdpeterman - do you by any chance, have an AM21 hooked to your HR34??


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

mdpeterman said:


> Well I am not sure if this is because of this update the the first episode of Hell's Kitchen tonight recorded black. And I found out why. It tried recording Channel 5 WNYW from New York city. Im in Columbus OH so it should have recorded 28. I have Hell's kitchen as a smart search. How would it even find that channel. Its frustrating to come home and find a worthless recording.


When you setup the Series Link for Hell's Kitchen did you do it as a "Far In Advance" deal? If so it appears as though the HR34 chose the national FOX feed, found in the 300's, and not your actual local FOX feed. That was a bug that's been reported in the past.


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

Well my 3D is back to normal with this release and this is the first Wednesday that I havn't had to reboot the HR34. :joy: Good Job.

I didn't have a live buffer coming out of standby, no big deal.

I think most of my network far in advance recorded the east coast feeds.


----------



## gregftlaud (Nov 20, 2005)

Wait a minute. Another release? I never even got the release that came out last month. 

I'm still stuck on 0x5fd


----------



## captaink5217 (Sep 20, 2011)

gregftlaud;3194571 said:


> Wait a minute. Another release? I never even got the release that came out last month.
> 
> I'm still stuck on 0x5fd


I'm right with you, I'm stuck on 0x5fd as well


----------



## austen0316 (Jun 21, 2006)

I'm still stuck on 0x5fd...... is 0x067E a national release?


----------



## larry55 (Jun 3, 2010)

I did a force download on the hr34 and got the new software up date.reboot the hr3r 34 and when it start up on your remote click on 02468and should find the software and download it.


----------



## bsather (Aug 10, 2008)

http://www.redh.com/dtv/?r=HR34-700

Wait til you see 67E n the stream, usually around 9 eastern.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

austen0316 said:


> I'm still stuck on 0x5fd...... is 0x067E a national release?


This is expected and you will get the new release when DIRECTV sends it to you. I would recommend that you do not force download firmware as others will suggest, it's not worth the risk.


----------



## lzhj9k (Mar 14, 2009)

The new Version Ox067E needs to be in the stream in order for you to DL the newest national release. It is NOT currently in the stream, so doing a forced DL will result in the same version that you currenly have.


----------



## jappleboy (Apr 2, 2010)

Just did a force download I 06B1 now I am back to 05FD.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Everyone should stop trying to force the download. 

As always it's a staggered push. Different areas will get it at different times.

Have some patience and everyone will get the push.

Mike


----------



## mdpeterman (Oct 24, 2009)

usnret said:


> mdpeterman - do you by any chance, have an AM21 hooked to your HR34??


No AM21 hooked up.


----------



## mdpeterman (Oct 24, 2009)

RunnerFL said:


> When you setup the Series Link for Hell's Kitchen did you do it as a "Far In Advance" deal? If so it appears as though the HR34 chose the national FOX feed, found in the 300's, and not your actual local FOX feed. That was a bug that's been reported in the past.


Yes, did it as far in advance. Must have not been smart enough to realized to use my local channels. Grr


----------



## Jacob Braun (Oct 6, 2011)

austen0316;3194654 said:


> I'm still stuck on 0x5fd...... is 0x067E a national release?


Yes. Usually it rolls out first to Mountain time, followed by Pacific, Central, then finally Eastern.

Just wait for it.


----------



## garywitt (Nov 2, 2006)

I am just not having luck with directv lately. I work up yesterday to the new software...and a completely reset HR34. Everything gone, all recordings, all series links, all preferences, everything. First time I turned the HR34 on yesterday it told me that whole home dvr had been activated...I wondered why I was getting that message and then discovered everything had been reset...any thoughts on why this happened? I have not done a menu reset in weeks and there is no way I managed to hit reset everything in the menu...

As discussed on the MRV thread, I continue to have nonstop problems with receivers dropping off the network and recordings pausing frequently.

My parents are visiting from out of town, and asking why in the world I put up with this terrible reliability. I didn't have a answer....


----------



## Datagg (May 17, 2009)

RunnerFL said:


> When you setup the Series Link for Hell's Kitchen did you do it as a "Far In Advance" deal? If so it appears as though the HR34 chose the national FOX feed, found in the 300's, and not your actual local FOX feed. That was a bug that's been reported in the past.


It may have been a bug in the past, which i didn't have.... until now. Wife and I sat down to watch the 2 Hour Hells Kitchen..No Dice. Black screen. Seems i was premature giving Kudos... Laag is back also. Hope the pause continue issue doesn't begin again or I am going to absolutely go postal. Why cant they fix something without trading it with other issues. Come on DTV, enough is enough..... Damn!!


----------



## CATCRAW (Mar 27, 2008)

Got the new software update and although I never had any issues since install, it seems to be faster when toggling between stations.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

I am always skeptical about new SW but I would wait a couple days to see how it reacts, since its new and needs to populate.


----------



## derek21023 (Jan 8, 2013)

I still do not have this update as of 7:43PM eastern time on March 14th. Has anyone else on the east coast received this?


----------



## oenophile (Dec 1, 2006)

So I moved recently from 2 HR24's to an HR34. I love it. But one thing I've noticed (ON THIS RELEASE; but not sure if on prior releases because I didn't have the prior release for very long) --

When I fast forward at 2x or 3x, it sometimes skips images more than the HR24 did. Meaning, I do not see it come out of commercial until much later than the HR24's. What used to happen is I'd hit play on the HR24 out of a commercial after a 3x FF, and it would skip back to right about where the commercial ended. Sometimes it would go a teeny too far, but that would be correctable with a single replay click. AND, and this is key, when I missed it before I would have actually seen the images ending the commercial, I just wouldn't have reacted quickly enough. NOW the images just never appear. The first images are well after the commercial ends -- I need to push the reply button about 3 times or sometimes even 5-8 times to get back to the end of the commercial. 

This is frustrating.

Anyone else notice this?


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

oenophile, it has been noted previously that the HR34 doesn't scan as well as other DVRs. It's my feeling that this new release is actually better than previous versions in x2 and x3 but I will also agree it doesn't operate the same as a HR2x DVR. 

I find the 4x scan on a HR34 practically useless. Again, it's better now than with previous software. In the past you might end up ± 7 minutes from where you wanted to end up when you dropped out of 4x. Now it stops pretty close to the last image on the screen but at that scanning speed, that's not good enough. About the only time 4x can be used is a golf match. You'll end up on the hole the leaders are on but good luck finding the putt you wanted to watch.

You would think that the implementing the scanning code would be a relatively cut and dry matter by now but apparently it isn't.


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

Carl Spock said:


> *....You would think that the implementing the scanning code would be a relatively cut and dry matter by now but apparently it isn't.*


+1!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bajanjack (Oct 22, 2006)

oenophile said:


> So I moved recently from 2 HR24's to an HR34. I love it. But one thing I've noticed (ON THIS RELEASE; but not sure if on prior releases because I didn't have the prior release for very long) --
> 
> When I fast forward at 2x or 3x, it sometimes skips images more than the HR24 did. Meaning, I do not see it come out of commercial until much later than the HR24's. What used to happen is I'd hit play on the HR24 out of a commercial after a 3x FF, and it would skip back to right about where the commercial ended. Sometimes it would go a teeny too far, but that would be correctable with a single replay click. AND, and this is key, when I missed it before I would have actually seen the images ending the commercial, I just wouldn't have reacted quickly enough. NOW the images just never appear. The first images are well after the commercial ends -- I need to push the reply button about 3 times or sometimes even 5-8 times to get back to the end of the commercial.
> 
> ...


Exactly whast I've posted on previously. I've also found that it's even worse when using MRV with the HR34 as the client and my HR24-500 as the server....the "jump back" is non existent....sometimes even going forward


----------



## oenophile (Dec 1, 2006)

Bajanjack said:


> Exactly whast I've posted on previously. I've also found that it's even worse when using MRV with the HR34 as the client and my HR24-500 as the server....the "jump back" is non existent....sometimes even going forward





Carl Spock said:


> oenophile, it has been noted previously that the HR34 doesn't scan as well as other DVRs. It's my feeling that this new release is actually better than previous versions in x2 and x3 but I will also agree it doesn't operate the same as a HR2x DVR.
> ***
> You would think that the implementing the scanning code would be a relatively cut and dry matter by now but apparently it isn't.


Thanks. What a bummer. Wonder if it is a patent/license issue or if it is a hardware problem. It simply can't be lack of programming code/skills -- they've done this before and the o/s is the same, so that shouldn't be an issue.

Well, I guess I can confirm the issue is still present in this release.

Darn.
:blackeye:


----------



## dhaze (Apr 23, 2012)

Don't quite understand what is up with my HR34. The latest firmware shows to be 0x05FD. Have I missed the last two updates, or is this not a nationwide rollout? Anybody know what is up with that?


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

dhaze said:


> Don't quite understand what is up with my HR34. The latest firmware shows to be 0x05FD. Have I missed the last two updates, or is this not a nationwide rollout? Anybody know what is up with that?


Must be a SLOW rollout. I rec'd the update 067C, a couple weeks ago, then last week,on the 11th I think, I rec'd 067E, which I am currently on. 05FD still shows in the stream, but overnite 067E was in the stream. Can only assume you'll get it when your number is up. There is no way to force it to download if it is not in the stream.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

dhaze said:


> Don't quite understand what is up with my HR34. The latest firmware shows to be 0x05FD. Have I missed the last two updates, or is this not a nationwide rollout? Anybody know what is up with that?


Finally got it this morning. Was updated from 0x5FD


----------



## jcwest (May 3, 2006)

My HR34 got 67e @ 2:51 A. M. today.
First observation is that the TO-DO was completely in tact @ 6:00 A. M. 
For quite a long time after a RBR the box would take several hours to repopulate the TO-DO list.

Who knows, if a menu RBR is forced it may still take hours to repopulate.

Also My DirecTV (blank) says comeback later and we'll have shows listed or something like that. Not a problem, never use it just pass through going to another function.

J C


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

It appears that this 67e is now the true NR. It is still in the stream for downloads at this time.


----------



## Jacob Braun (Oct 6, 2011)

dhaze said:


> Don't quite understand what is up with my HR34. The latest firmware shows to be 0x05FD. Have I missed the last two updates, or is this not a nationwide rollout? Anybody know what is up with that?


Since you're in the Eastern time zone you'll be the last to get it.
Apparently it just hit Central last night, so you will be next.
Patience!


----------



## lgb0250 (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm in the EST and received it early AM today!


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

The one thing I really like about 0x067e is that it is so fast. I was so surprised. For me, the problems that remain from previous software versions are:

1. That infernal prompt when you change channels that says TO RECORD THIS EPISODE, PRESS R ON YOUR REMOTE is still there. Try to get it DTV -- I say that if my RECORDING TIPS are turned off, that annoying prompt should not appear! It only slows things down because you have to press a button on the remote to get it to disappear before the next remote command will work.

2. The highlight still often jumps off to the left to cover the station info when I scroll up or down through the guide. There is absolutely no reason for that.

3. Sometimes the FFWD > PLAY > AUTO-REWIND feature works, sometimes it doesn't. In fact, most of the time it doesn't. I wish it worked 100% consistently like it faithfully does on my HR23 and HR24.

4. Sometimes FFWD produces a freeze frame.

5. Sometimes when I go from the tuner to a recording and then back to the tuner, the tuner's buffered memory will be erased.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

jibberyerkibber said:


> 2. The highlight still often jumps off to the left to cover the station info when I scroll up or down through the guide. There is absolutely no reason for that.
> 
> 3. Sometimes the FFWD > PLAY > AUTO-REWIND feature works, sometimes it doesn't. In fact, most of the time it doesn't. I wish it worked 100% consistently like it faithfully does on my HR23 and HR24.
> 
> 4. Sometimes FFWD produces a freeze frame.


Sounds like your remote is on the fritz. I'm not seeing any of these issues on my HR34. Do you have another remote you can try?


----------



## wrj (Nov 23, 2006)

Carl Spock said:


> oenophile, it has been noted previously that the HR34 doesn't scan as well as other DVRs. It's my feeling that this new release is actually better than previous versions in x2 and x3 but I will also agree it doesn't operate the same as a HR2x DVR.
> 
> I find the 4x scan on a HR34 practically useless. Again, it's better now than with previous software. In the past you might end up ± 7 minutes from where you wanted to end up when you dropped out of 4x. Now it stops pretty close to the last image on the screen but at that scanning speed, that's not good enough. About the only time 4x can be used is a golf match. You'll end up on the hole the leaders are on but good luck finding the putt you wanted to watch.
> 
> You would think that the implementing the scanning code would be a relatively cut and dry matter by now but apparently it isn't.


I couldn't agree more. I moved from a HR22 to HR34 a couple months ago. I still can't get over that the HR22 did several things better. Obviously, the HR34 is a big plus with 5 receivers but took a step backwards on a few items; FF being one of them. I wonder if the software developers had to abandon all prior code because a new hardware platform or what.


----------



## Tom_S (Apr 9, 2002)

jibberyerkibber said:


> 2. The highlight still often jumps off to the left to cover the station info when I scroll up or down through the guide. There is absolutely no reason for that.


This has been driving me crazy since I got it. When scrolling if you happen to wind up on one of those AD banners then next time you scroll it jumps to the channel info in the guide. IF you cursor back and continue to scroll it doesn't do it again. Sounds like they are not initializing something correctly.

Anywho, it's still there darn it!


----------



## Hotelone (Feb 18, 2008)

jibberyerkibber said:


> 2. The highlight still often jumps off to the left to cover the station info when I scroll up or down through the guide. There is absolutely no reason for that.


I get this too!


----------



## wrj (Nov 23, 2006)

jibberyerkibber said:


> 2. The highlight still often jumps off to the left to cover the station info when I scroll up or down through the guide. There is absolutely no reason for that.
> 
> 3. Sometimes the FFWD > PLAY > AUTO-REWIND feature works, sometimes it doesn't. In fact, most of the time it doesn't. I wish it worked 100% consistently like it faithfully does on my HR23 and HR24.
> 
> ...


Got all these issues also


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

I don't have any of those problems with my HR34 and the new NR.


----------



## GreenScrew (Nov 3, 2005)

I just installed my HR34 last night. Was actually quite impressed that it was as fast as it was based on what I'd read here. Guess this release is the reason for that! However, this afternoon it wouldn't power on and needed an rbr.


----------



## Racer88 (Sep 13, 2006)

Every DVR model they've made thus far is faster after a reboot. Before it get's bogged down with all the superfluous BS that loads over the first 24-48 hours.


----------



## rmmccann (Apr 16, 2012)

Mine came in a couple of days ago. I noticed the first day I had to reboot because it was laggy and unresponsive; after that it was speedy and wonderful. Tried it again last night and it had slowed down again, just not as bad as it had been. It will take a couple weeks before I'll know if it's overall better than the previous NR or not.


----------



## bdot79 (Nov 13, 2012)

Last night no matter what channel I was on if I hit the info button it would always show channel 331 MTV which was showing Snooki & J Wow.  I did not restart b/c everything else was working normally. I will post an update tomorrow when I get back in town. BTW I received the update 3/19 @ 3am CDT.


----------



## lgb0250 (Jan 24, 2010)

usnret said:


> I don't have any of those problems with my HR34 and the new NR.


Same here. None of the above problems with the new release.


----------



## chicagojim (Sep 13, 2006)

I got the Genie installed about a month ago and sat tight on issues until I received at least one of the two most recent updates. Now that I am updated, I can confirm the following:



jibberyerkibber said:


> For me, the problems that remain from previous software versions are:
> 
> 2. The highlight still often jumps off to the left to cover the station info when I scroll up or down through the guide. There is absolutely no reason for that.
> 
> 3. Sometimes the FFWD > PLAY > AUTO-REWIND feature works, sometimes it doesn't. In fact, most of the time it doesn't. I wish it worked 100% consistently like it faithfully does on my HR23 and HR24.


These two items are annoying, especially the failure of the 30 skip or review functions. Many times the unit will jump to the next segment on multiple buffered 30-skips instead of the requested jump (hit it 3 times, it jumps fifteen minutes, not 90 seconds, or all the way to the end of the program)

One to add that is still there after the update:

About half the recorded programs I watch will not pop-up the "Delete recording now" message at the end of the recording. FF to the end does not work. I have to exit the recording and delete via using the delete function in the list.

Oh yeah - I have to reboot this unit about once a week to get performance back. It will eventually freeze up and the clients become inoperable. I never (or rarely) had to do that with my HR 20s. It is still too early to tell if this is a current issue on this version since I have had it for about four days, but I an already see the unit getting sluggish.


----------



## Tom_S (Apr 9, 2002)

All I ever really notice is the guide problem. The guide also scrolls kinda jittery. But as for speed I have never had any complaints. Seems as fast if not faster than my HR24. At least for my usage.


----------



## rcibera (Oct 24, 2008)

I got the new software on Tuesday morning and ever since the Genie hangs periodically. It hangs immediately if I go to Menu, Settings & Help, Settings, Info & Test, More System Info. It will just have the small window on the top left showing whatever channel is on and the rest of the screen is black. And I cant do anything at this point but a RBR. Any clues? Thanks... Ralph


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

Are the people having the most problems with their HR34 ones who have one or more of the C31's connected by any chance? I just have a HR24 and HR22 "in the loop" with mine and have experienced none of the above problems. Just wondering....


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

usnret said:


> Are the people having the most problems with their HR34 ones who have one or more of the C31's connected by any chance? I just have a HR24 and HR22 "in the loop" with mine and have experienced none of the above problems. Just wondering....


I have an HR21 along with my HR34. The HR34 has had the FF(bad auto-correct) issue since day 1 (back in June).


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

Some of the time with my HR34 when I go back and forth between a bunch of recorded videos (say I am keeping track of three or four or five basketball game that I am currently recording), when I press RESUME, the video I have chosen to go back to resumes at a place way different than where it left off. Oftentimes it goes all the way back to the very beginning of the recording. Also, sometimes when I press RESUME to go back to a particular recorded video on the hard drive, the HR34 will switch to the tuner instead.


----------



## LawHawk (Mar 8, 2013)

I have a HR-34 and generally it has been great. But I'm having a problem I never had with my previous HR-24. About half the time I turn it on, there is no audio. Picture is fine, all functions work normally, but no audio. No audio from live broadcast and no audio from recorded items.

I start up the TV and the HR-34 with the DirecTV remote. It doesn't make any difference if I start them up at essentially the same time, or turn the TV on first then the HR-34, or turn on the HR-34 first then the TV. The audio problem happens at the same rate no matter which sequence I use.

Changing the channel does not fix it. Turning the HR-34 off and then on does not fix it. Turning the TV off and then on does fix it but sometimes I have to do it 4-5 times to get it to work. Changing the TV to another HDMI input and then back to the HR-34 input does work but again I might have to do it 4-5 times.

Someone told me it could be the HDMI cable that is the problem. I doubt this because I used the same cable for my HR-24 and it never had this problem once. Still, the cable could have been damaged in the installation or something, so I ordered a new cable on Amazon and when it arrives I will switch it out and see if that fixes the problem.

Have any of you had this problem? How did you fix it?

The reset button also fixes the problem, but it doesn't work every time. When the problem first started happening last fall, I thought I had to hit reset every single time, which was an enormous pain. Now, it's not such a big pain with being able to fix it with a few pressed of the TV power button, but I'd still like to see this problem disappear.

EDIT for others who have the same problem and find this: I figured out that the problem was with the TV and not the receiver. http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=213721


----------



## -Draino- (May 19, 2008)

jibberyerkibber said:


> The one thing I really like about 0x067e is that it is so fast. I was so surprised. For me, the problems that remain from previous software versions are:
> 
> <snip>
> 
> ...


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

"Not only it the 67E painfully slow for me I also have the issue that you have."

As the days go by, my HR34 gets slower and slower. About once a week I have to reboot it. Then it works fine for about another week. I wish they could fill the GUIDE data back up much faster.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Overall....this update is an improvement...in terms of performance and user interactions.

The Guide and Menu access is noticeably peppier (although no where near the HR24 here), and the channel change response improved over the very slow previous version.

Looks like they're headed on the right path, but still have some work to do.


----------



## wrj (Nov 23, 2006)

One issue occurred last night that I never seen before. I had doubleplay activated. All was working fine but then I "arrowed down" to go to the other channel and what I got was the correct show but it was playing what was recorded quite earlier. I couldn't FF. It played okay but only from a much earlier time. I then "arrowed down" again I got that same show but at the correct time. The arrow button didn't bring me the other show I had on doubleplay. 

All this was done directly off the HR34.


----------



## don s (Sep 4, 2011)

hdtvfan0001;3199627 said:


> Overall....this update is an improvement...in terms of performance and user interactions.
> 
> The Guide and Menu access is noticeably peppier (although no where near the HR24 here), and the channel change response improved over the very slow previous version.
> 
> Looks like they're headed on the right path, but still have some work to do.


Yes, this is my experience so far as well.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

Last version worked better for me. Had an NHLCI hockey game on live, with 4 recordings running at the same time. Started watching one of the recordings for quite a while, hit exit to go back to the hockey game. It had a commercial on, so I tried to rewind and no buffer. So I couldn't go back and watch last goal.

Last night, had an NHL CI hockey game on, started watching a recording and then hit exit to go back and watch the end game. The game was over and the "not authorized" was showing. Tried to rewind and it wouldn't. I could see the green buffer and since rewind wouldn't work, I tried skip back. I hit it several times and could see that it moved back a couple minutes. So I hit it about a hundred times and eventually it got back to the end of the game and I watched it. 

So the buffer is unreliable on this new version.


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

"So the buffer is unreliable on this new version."

Indeed.


----------



## mpoc1 (Dec 18, 2007)

HR34 with two clients. Watching last night on the HR34 with both clients inactive. When I turned double play on, it seemed to work fine, but after switching back to the original channel and watching for a while, but upon switching back to the double play channel, it was frozen on the paused frame. Rev, FF, returning to beginning - all moved the time ticker but the frame remained frozen. Only skipping to the end of the buffer would allow the show to play from that point forward. Subsequent switches back to the original and back to the double play channel the problem remained, yet the original channel was unaffected. Changing channels on the double play channel resulted in same issue. Resetting the HR34 seems to have fixed this issue; however, I still have a delayed audio whenever I switch back and forth between double play channels.


----------



## lgb0250 (Jan 24, 2010)

Don't know if this is specifically tied to this update or not but I'm having problems with pandora that I've never had before.

Now when I go to one of my stations a great deal of the time it will cut off whatever song is playing and go to the next one. Yesterday I had it cut six songs off well before they were complete and move to another song! Sometimes it will fully play several songs in a row with no problems at all and then all of a sudden start doing it again!

I've had my HR34 for over a year now and have never seen this happen before.


----------



## augisdad (Sep 29, 2011)

Was watching the Royals on FSKC 672-1 last night about 1/2hr behind live. Was ok up until around 9-9:30. Picture would start breaking up on top of the screen and then it looked like picture would advance 1 or 2 frames, then reverse 1 or 2 frames. Would stay like that as the time advanced. No bad weather or msg saying signal was lost, but would come back and play for several minutes fine, then do it again. Finally it seemed to be stuck in this mode as I FF up to live. Switched channels to dump the buffer and came back w/ no problems the rest of the game (about another hour).


----------



## curtmcgirt (Jul 11, 2010)

067e fixed *one* of my hr34 3d problems, and that was when I changed to either espn3d or 3net, my Epson projector would not detect the 3d. now it does, but I have constant audio dropouts when watching either of those channels. 

I could not and still cannot watch 3d PPV movies through the hr34, as it says my tv does not support the resolution.

I was already having the audio dropouts watching 2d 1080p ppv movies, and that isn't any better with the new software.

one thing to note regarding my 3d issues: if I connect my old hr21 to the same 3dtv and avr that the hr34 is normally hooked up to and watch the same programming, all things 3d and 1080p work just fine with no audio dropouts.


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

like others i've been experiencing lag and it's been an issue for over a month now. my setup is the same since day one,HR34 with an HR24. while I'll admit the my 34 has never been as fast as my 24, this lag I'm constantly experiencing is driving me insane. I see it more while scrolling through the guide,menus and sometimes when FFWD. tried different remotes,resetting still the same. at times you press a button on the remote and literally i have counted up to 5 seconds for the 34 to respond.


----------



## ovhdfan (Mar 30, 2013)

Since I got 0x67E my am21n no longer works. This is a repost from the AM21 Lost OTA Channels thread.


----------



## Jerry_K (Oct 22, 2006)

The loss of buffer on the active channel is a real pain in the keester. Still happens with this latest downgrade.


----------



## rayxxxle (Mar 28, 2007)

LawHawk said:


> I have a HR-34 and generally it has been great. But I'm having a problem I never had with my previous HR-24. About half the time I turn it on, there is no audio. Picture is fine, all functions work normally, but no audio. No audio from live broadcast and no audio from recorded items.
> 
> I start up the TV and the HR-34 with the DirecTV remote. It doesn't make any difference if I start them up at essentially the same time, or turn the TV on first then the HR-34, or turn on the HR-34 first then the TV. The audio problem happens at the same rate no matter which sequence I use.
> 
> ...


+1 Having same problem, changed HDMI cable and still have the problem with no sound. Sometimes up to 5 on and off's to get sound.


----------



## Datagg (May 17, 2009)

Real nice... family over and we were all watching safe house.. Had to pause for about 20 minutes. Came back, got our corn, drinks etc pressed resume and it didn't fire back up. How embarrassing, especially since i recommended this piece of **** to some who were here. 

This problem and many more began about a week after update. Heck this was the same issue with the previous HR34 also. I had high praise for the HR34 update at first, boy was I wrong, should have known better. Good Job DTV.


----------



## bobbin (Oct 28, 2006)

I searched these threads and realized just how obsolete I've become. We have a whole house system using four DVRs that was a beta. Separate sub router (switch) that is wired (cat5) to the dvrs, never upgraded to a SWiM.

Love it, use it. Now the problem. One of the DVR's is going dead and DTV wants to send me a Genie as a replacement. 

What will the installer do with my system? How should I interact with him to optimize the experience. Would love it if the system just continued to work as it has in the past. Is that to much to expect?

The sick one is a HR20-100
the other three are HR24-500, HR24-200C-R and HR20-700.

Will appreciate any recommendations and comments.

Thank you for reading.

Bobbin ( DTV since Aug of l994)


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

The Genie requires SWM, in your case a SWM16. While it will work using Ethernet for whole home, it's not supported, so I would think the installer would want to switch you to DECA. He pretty much has to leave the install in a supported configuration.

The only box that will need a DECA box is your hr20, the 24s have them built in.


----------



## hiline (Jul 20, 2009)

rcibera said:


> I got the new software on Tuesday morning and ever since the Genie hangs periodically. It hangs immediately if I go to Menu, Settings & Help, Settings, Info & Test, More System Info. It will just have the small window on the top left showing whatever channel is on and the rest of the screen is black. And I cant do anything at this point but a RBR. Any clues? Thanks... Ralph


Mine freezes at the "More System Info" as well. Nothing but a RBR helps.


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

3 resets over the weekend. twice due to lag and once because i couldn't switch to any other channel besides the one i was on.


----------



## KK in CT (Jul 13, 2010)

rey_1178;3203260 said:


> 3 resets over the weekend. twice due to lag and once because i couldn't switch to any other channel besides the one i was on.


Does a reset improve the lag? Mine seems to be getting progressively worse since this version was installed.


----------



## Datagg (May 17, 2009)

KK in CT said:


> Does a reset improve the lag? Mine seems to be getting progressively worse since this version was installed.


It does for me, yet each day after it gets progressively worse... About a week in i'm ready to toss this thing out the door. RBR works, repeat and rinse.


----------



## bobbin (Oct 28, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> The Genie requires SWM, in your case a SWM16. While it will work using Ethernet for whole home, it's not supported, so I would think the installer would want to switch you to DECA. He pretty much has to leave the install in a supported configuration.
> 
> The only box that will need a DECA box is your hr20, the 24s have them built in.


Yes sir. You seem to have covered it all. I got the confirming order today and it includes the "Whole Home System" So I hope to be up to present day standards when he leaves the Genie. Thank you for your response.

Now, maybe I should follow this forum a little closer in future. Or, I could go fishing


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

KK in CT said:


> Does a reset improve the lag? Mine seems to be getting progressively worse since this version was installed.


What dataag said


----------



## SteelDog (Feb 9, 2007)

After the software update I seem to have fewer issues with pausing in the middle of a program. However, the skip/fast forward issue is as god awful as ever. Still the worst functioning in this regard of any receiver I have had to date.

Maybe someone "in the know" with DirectTV know if this problem is ever going to be fixed?


----------



## chiefgeek (Nov 19, 2006)

I have had the hr34 for about 2 months and have thus far been disappointed. I have noticed that when using guide the small window with the current program on will go blank when you press guide again and select a filter, seems to happen briefly during transitions.

I have an Onkyo TXSR876 receiver hooked up to it and occasionally I get a message on the screen saying something to the effect that this program can not be viewed on your tv. It took me awhile to figure out the easiest fix was to power cycle the receiver.

When watching a program from a remote hr2x receiver on the hr34, only happened two times so far, the remote appeared to stop working. RBR got it everything working. The second time it happened I tried the front panel buttons and they did not work either. This time I let the program run to completion and everything started working again with no intervention.


----------



## augisdad (Sep 29, 2011)

Started up The Office last night. After watching, FF to the end brought me back to the beginning. FF to the end again brought me back to the beginning. FF again to the end, dumped me back to the list. Delete/keep never came up. Had to delete from the list.


----------



## TomF (Sep 20, 2006)

samrs said:


> Well my 3D is back to normal with this release and this is the first Wednesday that I haven't had to reboot the HR34. :joy: Good Job.


MY HR34-700 was installed on 3/14 and continuously refuses to acknowledge that my Panasonic TC-P65GT50 is 3D capable. If I reboot it it will acknowledge the 3D capability for a while but then the capability goes away.

I have an HR21-200 and an HR21-700 both connected to the same TV through a Onkyo TX-NR809 AV receiver. Neither of the HR21s have ever had this problem.


----------



## TomF (Sep 20, 2006)

bobbin said:


> I searched these threads and realized just how obsolete I've become. We have a whole house system using four DVRs that was a beta. Separate sub router (switch) that is wired (cat5) to the dvrs, never upgraded to a SWiM....


This is the wrong thread to ask your questions. This thread is for issues/discussion for those who already have a HR34 Genie with firmware 0x067E. Try creating a new thread in the HD DVR/Receiver Discussion forum.


----------



## Joseph Blowinsky (May 6, 2008)

I'm still having the same issues with this software version that I reported in the previous software version thread -- occasionally, my HR34 will stop responding to any remote commands (when this happens the receiver also doesn't respond to any button presses on the front of the unit as well)

I had tried Stuart's suggestion of disconnecting the DirecTV Cinema Connection Kit but it did not resolve my problem. I have turned off UPnP on my router too, but haven't noticed any improvement.

Finally called into DirecTV to report my issues and was told they had a bulletin in their notes saying that a fix to the HR34 not responding to the remote was set to be fixed in a late April software update that was coming down the pipe.. 

Not sure if that is to be believed, if true, I may just have to look into cutting some edges in the near future, unless anyone else has suggestions


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

Joseph - my 34 does the same thing. About every 2 weeks I have to do a reset. Sure hope the fix comes soon.


----------



## Joseph Blowinsky (May 6, 2008)

usnret said:


> Joseph - my 34 does the same thing. About every 2 weeks I have to do a reset. Sure hope the fix comes soon.


I don't think my HR34 has ever lasted that long before the problems resurface ..

the worst thing is with the HR34 having five tuners and my TV habits, I'm almost always recording stuff -- when the problems arise, I'm basically stuck dealing with them all night as I try to use the HR34 ..

I'm beyond the point of frustration, I'm ready to return this thing or request to have it replaced


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

A reset only takes approx 5 minutes and, if you "replace" your 34 you will loose all of your recorded programs. Just have a bit more patience (I know its hard) and wait for "the fix".
Am pretty sure that at least one of the programs that you record will be repeated so maybe record the repeat and do the reset (not a RBR but the manual one).


----------



## Bajanjack (Oct 22, 2006)

TomF said:


> MY HR34-700 was installed on 3/14 and continuously refuses to acknowledge that my Panasonic TC-P65GT50 is 3D capable. If I reboot it it will acknowledge the 3D capability for a while but then the capability goes away.
> 
> I have an HR21-200 and an HR21-700 both connected to the same TV through a Onkyo TX-NR809 AV receiver. Neither of the HR21s have ever had this problem.


Known issue with 3D....for temporary fix, while watching tv, put unit into standby and then back on, rather then "rebooting"...works for me......


----------



## Datagg (May 17, 2009)

usnret said:


> Joseph - my 34 does the same thing. About every 2 weeks I have to do a reset. Sure hope the fix comes soon.


3-5 days here... RBR gives some relief. As for them saying a fix down the pipe... :rotfl:


----------



## jmf243 (Sep 7, 2004)

1. I get an error message when trying to use one click on demand saying my internet connection is not fast enough for instant streaming. I have 20mbs down and it works fine on my 4 other HR2x receivers.

2. No buffer out of stand by

3. 3D channels not working on my 3d capable system.

4. SD channels do not stretch (as I have the setting set for). Have to change to original format and then back to stretch to get the image to stretch (native output on).


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

Attempted to watch a recorded program from last night and got a message saying "all or part othis program was not recorded due to a problem at broadcast time. Please wait while we scan for viewable content". I've never seen this before, anyone know what it means? I just backed out of it and deleted the show. I had waited for a couple of minutes but nothing happened.


----------



## rmmccann (Apr 16, 2012)

pappasbike said:


> Attempted to watch a recorded program from last night and got a message saying "all or part othis program was not recorded due to a problem at broadcast time. Please wait while we scan for viewable content". I've never seen this before, anyone know what it means? I just backed out of it and deleted the show. I had waited for a couple of minutes but nothing happened.


I've seen this happen when sat signal was unavailable during recording time (ie weather related outage or something).


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

rmmccann said:


> I've seen this happen when sat signal was unavailable during recording time (ie weather related outage or something).


+1 especially with the hard rain we had on Thursday but surprised it was only one recorded program with that message, I would think with all the rain this week I'll have rain fade issues but not the case other than that day.


----------



## mrcon0728 (Oct 20, 2007)

Very slow menu scrolling and channel changes since the latest update. Another issue is trying to play longer youtube videos say 1 hour or longer will not work.


----------



## Smooth Jazzer (Sep 5, 2007)

mrcon0728 said:


> Very slow menu scrolling and channel changes since the latest update. Another issue is trying to play longer youtube videos say 1 hour or longer will not work.


Reset?


----------



## Datagg (May 17, 2009)

mrcon0728 said:


> Very slow menu scrolling and channel changes since the latest update. Another issue is trying to play longer youtube videos say 1 hour or longer will not work.


HR34 Loves the RBR button.... Matter of fact it should be part of its main instruction manual first page in BOLD letters.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

Datagg said:


> HR34 Loves the RBR button.... Matter of fact it should be part of its main instruction manual first page in BOLD letters.


guess I have a different one then you, have RBR'd 3 times, 2 times where because network changes, once because I changed the VLAN and the DHCP subnet that the units where on, the third time was at the request of a CSR call for an issue that was occurring, other then that have not touched the button


----------



## keithtd (Dec 16, 2006)

Beyond the lag this software version is notorious for, the last two days I have come home to the DVR being on for no reason. I know this because I turn off the front panel lights and they are back on as if an update has taken place. Its not a power loss reboot either because its on a UPS.


----------



## jcwest (May 3, 2006)

This A.M. was the second time since 67e came down that the HR34 was on in the morning.
We always leave it in standby @ bedtime.

J C


----------



## gregftlaud (Nov 20, 2005)

Yah mine was on this morning too. And I know it restarted b/c i keep the front panel lights off and they were on too.


----------



## tonydi (Jul 10, 2010)

Glad I checked in here. The last two days I've come into the room and seen the front panel lights on and wondered how bad of a job I'd been doing shutting everything off.  Weird that this just started even though the update has been on mine for 6 weeks.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Minor annoyance here;

But is anyone else recently noticing the invalid key press "bonk" sound on the Genie every time the SELECT button is pressed on the remote even for valid entries?


----------



## tonydi (Jul 10, 2010)

Yeah, I'm getting the extra tones with the Select button press. It eventually became annoying enough that I disabled the remote sounds completely and I don't really miss them at all!


----------



## dnelms (Nov 20, 2006)

Has anyone seen on the longer you have the receiver on, some shows looks as if the people are moving in slow motion? Looks like it's similar to dropping frames while watching a movie.

My HR34 has been on the last 3 mornings when I know we turned it off.


----------



## Windshadow (Aug 6, 2010)

I just upgraded to the HR34/700 software 0x67e,sat 5/4, 12:43p which was when the installer came and installed and forced the update
Issues (which the installer would clear after 24/48 hours) are on the remote unit in the bedroom use of the 30 sec advance will skip ahead to the live position even when it is an hour behind live and then the bedroom remote unit will freeze frame the picture and lock up it then has to be power cycled to unfreeze and of course the skipped content is lost.
The iPad app which was working with the old 32/500 and even the old 32/100(both of which were replaced by the new 34/700 and its remote slave) can not find the new equipment on the home network I tried inputting the ipaddress manually taking the 192 address from the network services page but that too is not found. Also if I hit the connect now button on the net serv page I get starting network services ..... Unable to start network services (301) this even though I am able to use the on demand to get shows ( though about every hour or 2 while downloading these shows I will get a network connection missing. Msg on screen with the option to test now or ignore I go with ignore and I can see that the do resumes in a bit.
I am on road runner 50/5 via time Warner. I have seen this pause in DL on my computer as well but time Warner says that when the speedtest.net is run we get 49/4.95 results it is not a problem on their end of course it is intermittent and so not seen when the cable tech is here.

So if this was the wrong place to ask this please let me know where to move it 
Cheers and thanks for looking


----------



## Windshadow (Aug 6, 2010)

Also running the connect to the Internet (I am using the directv supplied wifi unit) I runs down as far as network Ethernet connected then Internet not connected 
(22)
Result code 86- 219 and none of the sug items are of any use and I can still download but not all the time


----------



## Bogey62 (Dec 1, 2002)

I have had an HR34-700 and a H25-100 since July 2012 and it has been pretty much one disappointment after the next. I came from Dish after 10 years of "beta testing" for them (DVRs: 721, 622, 722) and now it looks as though I am doing the same for DirecTV.

I have software 0x67e and here is a list of all the issues I am having with the latest and greatest setup from DirecTV (I even waited last year to cancel my Dish service until the HR34 was available -- be careful what you wish for, I guess).

Of course, just as with Dish, the DirecTV tech support reps tell me that this is the first time they are hearing of the issues I am having *yawn*.

All issues are with the HR34, unless otherwise noted:

* Periodically loses audio when I first turn it on and needs to be rebooted to get audio back. 

* Recordings will sometimes freeze the video during playback, but the audio keeps playing. after a while normal playback of both audio/video resumes.

* Recordings will sometimes freeze audio and video for about a minute or so and then resume playback at some point after the freeze, but with a missing section of the show.

* Bedroom receiver (H25) will lose contact with the HR34 during playback of a recording and both units need to be rebooted. An error will popup saying that there is no active play list or that the connection has been lost, etc. This only happens randomly and only when the FF or Skip Ahead buttons are being used on a recorded show being played back in the bedroom from the HR34 in the living room. The picture will freeze for a few seconds, at that point either it will FF/Skip Ahead or I'll get the aforementioned error message.

* Sometimes when manually entering a channel number via the remote, the numbers will appear at the top of the screen but the receiver will ignore this and stay on the original channel. It can take up to 3 tries to get it to accept the channel change. Yes, I have a direct LOS to the receiver and my batteries are fine.

* Receiver can be very sluggish to respond to commands such as scrolling playback list, channel guide or other button presses. I'm guessing this is either the software programming or most likely the choice of a CPU for this unit that can just barely run the system and nothing more (sorta like running Windows with the minimum hardware requirements -- a joke to be sure).

* When playback of a show ends, sometimes the screen and progress bar will be frozen on the screen and it takes several presses of the FF and/or Play buttons to get it to popup the menu asking if I want to delete the episode.

* Setting timers to record only first run events regularly results in multiple episodes being recorded that are a mix of first run and reruns.

The Suze Orman Show, Saturdays 9 PM on CNBC is a perfect example of this. Unless I set a Manual timer, I regularly get 5 or 6 recordings of this show per week. This also happens on other shows like the F1 Extra show on NBCSports. I just want the ONE NEW episdode per week of these shows, but this wonderful Genie insists on recording everything no matter how I set the timers. I have tried deleting the timers and setting them up from scratch, rebooting the HR34, etc., but it makes no difference.

The only workaround I have found is either setting a manual timer (I hate this option as DirecTV thinks it's a good idea to name all manual timer shows: "Manual Timer: Show Ttile", instead of just the show's title). Or, I can spend the time each week going through the To Do list and deleting all duplicate shows that it shouldn't be recording anyways.

* The HR34 regularly skips recording a show that is clearly a new episode. Honestly, I really hate this entire recording setup. There is NO indication as to why a show is not going to be recorded. If you look in the guide at a show's entry that you know you have a timer set for, DirecTV will show nothing beside that show's title when it decides it doesn't need to record it. I have to manually check the original air date or set a manual one-off timer to record the new episode that the system decided it didn't want to record. How about the record symbol beside the show with a slash through it? Dish has this part down. They show a symbol beside the show in the guide to indicate it is not going to be recorded and I can go to their version of the To Do list and select "show skipped" and this will show me EVERY show on my record list that is and is not going to be recorded via my set timers. The skipped shows tell you why they are being skipped: exists in DVR, not a new episode, not correct program title, etc.

* Receiver will record the same episode over and over again even though that same exact episode exists in the DVR already. I think this stems from my last two bullet points above.

* Many times series timers will completely ignore an episode that it should be recording when checking the To Do list and the Series Manager (will show zero upcoming events). I have to manually set a timer to get it to record the show that should be covered by the existing series timer.

* Banner is stuck on the same channel info no matter what channel it is actually tuned to. I had this happen on a Friday afternoon. The banner was stuck on my local NBC affiliate and the show title was Days of Our Lives. No matter what channel I tuned to, the banner would stay the same. A reboot fixed this issue.

After dealing with all of these issues for MONTHS, I decided to call DirecTV for about the fifth time to demand some kind of solution. The tech support rep said I had to either pay for a tech to come out or sign up for their "extended warranty" since my whopping 90 days was long up. I begrudgingly signed up for the monthly fee for the warranty. They sent a tech out and he replaced the LNB, splitter (4-way to an 8-way -- I only have the two units in the house) and he replaced the HR34 with a brand new one.

Guess what...

I have 100% of the exact same issues that I mentioned above.

My best guess, DirecTV has a major flaw in their HR34 hardware and or software. Like Dish, they will keep adding all these "wonderful" new features and ignore the underlying ugliness that even a moderate or power user experiences with these units. Sorry for the sarcasm and negativity, but I've been on this ride for over 10 years now and I had C-band satellite TV for 15 years before the small dishes took over. I've seen it and I've heard it all before.

Someone, please give me the magic fix for all of these issues -- if not for the Sunday Ticket, I'd be gone back to Dish or somewhere else (and DirecTV knows this).


----------



## Datagg (May 17, 2009)

Bogey62 said:


> I have had an HR34-700 and a H25-100 since July 2012 and it has been pretty much one disappointment after the next. I came from Dish after 10 years of "beta testing" for them (DVRs: 721, 622, 722) and now it looks as though I am doing the same for DirecTV.
> 
> I have software 0x67e and here is a list of all the issues I am having with the latest and greatest setup from DirecTV (I even waited last year to cancel my Dish service until the HR34 was available -- be careful what you wish for, I guess).
> 
> ...


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Datagg said:


> > The only thing I disagree on above is the font size. Other than that I agree 110%. I could go on and on, but all i will say is its shame, just a pure shame DTV cant get there act together.


While you disagree with the font, and so do I, you decided to "repost it" again&#8230; !rolling


----------



## Datagg (May 17, 2009)

peds48 said:


> While you disagree with the font, and so do I, you decided to "repost it" again&#8230; !rolling


Damn your right. My Bad.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Datagg said:


> << Snipped bits out >>
> 
> The only thing I disagree on above is the font size. Other than that I agree 110%. I could go on and on, but all i will say is its shame, just a pure shame DTV cant get there act together.


Rather than reposting the whole thing, you could let those who have trouble reading it use their browser's increase font size. Please.

DIRECTV is a corporation, so it'd be "its act", not "their" and surely not "there". And DIRECTV's
 act is pretty together.


----------



## Bogey62 (Dec 1, 2002)

Laxguy said:


> Rather than reposting the whole thing, you could let those who have trouble reading it use their browser's increase font size. Please.
> 
> DIRECTV is a corporation, so it'd be "its act", not "their" and surely not "there". And DIRECTV's
> act is pretty together.


I beg to seriously differ, Laxguy.

I was a Dish customer for 10 years. I waited and waited last year for DirecTV to release their bad-boy HR34 so I could see if the grass was indeed greener...

They (D-TV) do NOT have their act together. The bugs I listed above are a sad joke and noticeable by any serious user of their equipment. I have dealt with this for 10 straight months. They continue to add bells and whistles to their flagship unit, but they neglect to fix the issues I mentioned -- and those are not obscure issues.

I have a long history with tech support at DirecTV regarding this and they have let me out of my 2-year contract due to it. I'm saying hello to a Hopper/Joey combo tomorrow afternoon.

I am well-aware that Dish has its own issues, but at least they fix most of the glaring issues in a fairly timely manner.

BTW, if D-TV had it all togehther, as you said, then why are they releasing a brand new flagship model less than one year after the release of their previous flagship model? Something stinks in Denmark... my D-TV installer told me that they are having all kinds of issues with the HR34 and have been replacing them left and right (me included).

Frankly, AFAIC, D-TV has oine and only one thing over Dish and that's the Sunday Ticket.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Sorry your experience has been bad.

But I didn't say DIRECTV has it _*all*_ together. No company has.


----------



## Smooth Jazzer (Sep 5, 2007)

On 5/14 @ 0501 EDT I got the Ox6be. I hate to ask but where is the thread for this new software?
Thanks


----------



## PAJeep (Mar 8, 2008)

Hr34 connected to Samsung plasma pn58c8000 no longer recognizes hdmi and have to use component.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

PAJeep said:


> Hr34 connected to Samsung plasma pn58c8000 no longer recognizes hdmi and have to use component.


Have you tried connecting other devices to this TV?


----------



## PAJeep (Mar 8, 2008)

peds48 said:


> Have you tried connecting other devices to this TV?


BluRay and game consoles work hdmi. The HR34 worked first few days I had it. Verified input does work.


----------

